# Uwell Crown 3



## therazia (27/3/17)

Damn, I'm a fanboy.

https://myuwell.com/pages/crown-iii

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (28/3/17)

They need to start adding an rba with the tank. They look awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Baker (30/3/17)

This is looking so good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baker (30/3/17)

@therazia , @Rude Rudi , @SAVapeGear , @Cespian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/17)

Early days with the Crown 3 but so far so good... doesn't look like it will leak... and most important for me is that horrible taste from the cotton I used to get from UWell coils is no longer there... I'm running the 0.3Ω coil at 70 watts because obviously I have XXX inside. Great airflow and I in fact close the airflow down to about half... the vape is a little dry compared to the wetter vape I get with my Exocets and Skyline but that may just be the coil breaking in... I was all set to hate the Crown 3 but I must say I'm rather impressed. The tank gets pretty HOT! Clouds for bloody days!

More later after I use it for a while and fully I expected to hurl it into the gorge but this has pleasantly surprised me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/17)

OK time to try the 0.5Ω coil and reduce the wattage to 45 watts... this coil has a cotton taste (which I dislike) but I think it will settle after a while so will persevere. This is much more my style of vaping and the tank doesn't get as hot and the clouds are obviously reduced. But this is one thirsty tank so be warned... especially with the 0.3Ω coil!

Changing coils with juice in the tank was no problem at all. Changed the air flow down to about a third open.

Mmmmm the 0.5Ω coil is MUCH better for me! Not as a dry a vape as the 0.3Ω coil... flavour is much better (despite the cotton taste that is going fast) and the vape is wetter which I much prefer.

Have settled on 46 watts... pretty good vape... let's see how the coil and wick settle in after a bit of use...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (3/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK time to try the 0.5Ω coil and reduce the wattage to 45 watts... this coil has a cotton taste (which I dislike) but I think it will settle after a while so will persevere. This is much more my style of vaping and the tank doesn't get as hot and the clouds are obviously reduced. But this is one thirsty tank so be warned... especially with the 0.3Ω coil!
> 
> Changing coils with juice in the tank was no problem at all. Changed the air flow down to about a third open.
> 
> ...



it looks damn nice on that mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK time to try the 0.5Ω coil and reduce the wattage to 45 watts... this coil has a cotton taste (which I dislike) but I think it will settle after a while so will persevere. This is much more my style of vaping and the tank doesn't get as hot and the clouds are obviously reduced. But this is one thirsty tank so be warned... especially with the 0.3Ω coil!
> 
> Changing coils with juice in the tank was no problem at all. Changed the air flow down to about a third open.
> 
> ...


This sounds identical to my v1 experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/17)

Rafique said:


> it looks damn nice on that mod



I must say my favourite mods are my 2 Hellfire Phantoms. I doubt I will ever sell these two beauties!


----------



## Rafique (3/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say my favourite mods are my 2 Hellfire Phantoms. I doubt I will ever sell these two beauties!



lol if you ever ever do, dibs if no one has called. I think that is one of the neatest mods I have ever seen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (28/8/17)

Using the 0.25 coil at 70w, flavour for days. Really a great tank, quality feel to it. Highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (29/8/17)

This is the first tank I've bought 2 of. They are really extraordinary. For the die hard cloudchasing Smok fans this tank will seriously impress you. Way more clouds at 90W than a V8 10 coil tank at 120W.


----------

